
In 1992 Adobe Co-Founder Was Kidnapped at Gunpoint And Held For Ransom - staunch
http://latc.com/1997/10/13/special_sect/exclusive1.html
======
pg
Don't worry, this is like being sued by Viacom-- it will only happen if you
get really big.

~~~
staunch
I hope I'm a target for kidnapping and billion-dollar lawsuits someday.

